# rotations in clinical electives in USA



## Dr_K_Kat

hey everyone!.. :happy:

im a medical student in my 3rd year right now. i plan on writing the usmle after im done with medschool. 
ill probably be going to the states for a period of time soon (summer vacation hurray! :yay: ) i wanted to spend some time doing clinical rotations in usa, hopefully chicago but anywhere i can get in lol. 
does anyone know a place where i can apply for the same? the added complication is that even though i dont mind paying (not too much, mind), my medical college is somewhat new n not affiliated _anywhere!!!!_
help much appreciated! gracias!!!.. 
:thumbsup:


----------

